# My Summer Cut Cycle



## SFW (May 30, 2013)

Summer is officially here so, I'm Officially starting my cut cycle. Unofficially, i have been "cutting" since april and have lost a good amount of weight. I went from over 230 in feb-march with an approximate BF% nearing 17 to my current status of 210-213. 

My goal is a very ripped 205. I'll be using winny, tren ace and test e, received courtesy of SteelGear.net

My doses will be conservative. Ill be using 50 mgs of Tren ace ed and 250 wk of Test e. Im not sure when i will utilize the winny. Suggestions are welcome. I was thinking of starting around the beginning of july, while increasing my tren. I guess i'll figure it out along the way.

AI = Letro. no caber or dopamine agonists.

I'll be updating my diet and training scedule daily, with weekly updates on pics and vids.

Mostly doing a split BB routine with the addition of power cleans, hang cleans. Mostly high volume stuff though.

Included are pics from 5 days ago as well as today. I took snapshots of my diet log instead of writing down what i've been eating as of late. 

My macros are 25 carbs, 45 protein and 30 fat, at or around the 3000-3500 mark. I have not been religious about it, but i know im going to have to clean things up a little and keep better control of my overages if i want to reach my goals. 

Ill adjust macros accordingly if i feel the need during heavier lift days.

Goal = ripped with a 7-8% BF. More seperation, more vascularity, more density, and a much more tapered lower back. I do have chronic lumbar issues and i tend to carry fat around that area. (lower back) 

Hopefully i can reach my aesthetic goals this summer.


My dietary log for the last few days:


----------



## OTG85 (May 30, 2013)

Subbed is that gen shi?


----------



## SFW (May 30, 2013)

Yes. Gen shi Tren ace and Roid Plus Test e. 

I'll have enough Tren ace for the month but ill need to re-up after that.


----------



## SFW (May 30, 2013)

No training today. Trained 3 days in a row so i'm going to rest. 

First injections went well, no noticable PIP. 1/2 ml each, right delt.

Ate a lot of fish today. Had it for breakfast and i had it for dinner. 

Heres what dinner looked like:





Went to CVS to pick up some Bronkaid but they said its being recalled, so ill have to wait.

As of now, only 1615 cals consumed for the day and i need to get to bed. Dont feel like typing so ill just snap a pic of my diet log. Im Going to have to consume an extremely high cal shake right before bed just to make it to 2500 total, if that.


----------



## SFW (May 31, 2013)

5/31 - Weight = 212

*Deadlifts*
135 x 20
225 x 12
295 x 10
345 x 10
400 x 6
400 x 4
*
Shrugs*
295 x 13
315 x 15
335 x 11
345 x 11


*Calories*: 2530
*Fat:* 58.5
*Carbs:* 217
*Prot*: 261

I'm going to have a 1/4 c of almonds before bed in about an hour, bringing up cals to 2700. 

Injected another 50mgs of Tren ace, left delt.


----------



## theCaptn' (May 31, 2013)

Subbed. SFW logs are great to follow. Surprised you're not considering running some mast .. Or are you?


----------



## dsc123 (May 31, 2013)

Subbed bro


----------



## SFW (May 31, 2013)

> Subbed. SFW logs are great to follow. Surprised you're not considering running some mast .. Or are you?


Nay, Just the Winny, test and tren. I think once i get my bf down low enough, the winny is going to be an amazing addition. 

I started using bupropion a couple of days ago, its a mild stimulant with dopamine raising properties. I think its really curbing my appetite. No urges for nicotine with it either.


----------



## exphys88 (May 31, 2013)

I don't really think you need advice


----------



## SFW (Jun 1, 2013)

exphys88 said:


> I don't really think you need advice



I Could always use some diet tips. Ive never really focused on my macros and cals to this extent. Any advice on manipulating this diet will be welcomed.




6/1

*Biceps*
Olympic Bar curls
95 x 23 wide grip
115 x 20 wide
135 x 16 wide
135 x13 medium Grip
145 x 12 close grip
165 x 11 medium
170 x 9 wide
175 x 8 wide
95 x 16 close
Reverse grip curls w/Olympic
100 x 15
110 x 18
130 x 13
Alternating Hammer Curls
35lb plate x 15
35 x 16
*
Note:* Hang cleans/powercleans should give my forearms some additonal training as well. 


*Triceps*
Skull Crushers
95 x 13 
105 x 15
125 x 14
145 x 8
OverHead Ext w/Barbell
95 x 20
105 x 18
110 x 13
Tricep dips
bodyweight x 20
BW x 20
BW x 18
KickBacks 
35lb plate x 15
35 x 13

*Note:* I Didnt do an AM/PM split today. I banged it out all in one continuous session with a 5 minute break between muscle groups.

My Post workout Carbs.....






100 grams of carbs (only 5 grams of fat in that ice cream sandwich btw)


*Diet:*
Cals = 3080
Fat = 93
Carbs = 265
Prot = 266 (I'll have another 52 G shake before bed, bringing it over 300 total)
*
Note:* The details of my daily food consumption can be found in my "summer 2013 cut" folder. I'll take a snapshot of my diet log and upload it there, for reference purposes.

Skipped injection today, will double up (100 mgs Tren Ace) tomorrow.


----------



## SFW (Jun 2, 2013)

6/2 - 210 Lbs

*AM*

100 ml Tren Ace injection, Left Glute
20 minute stationary bike
Crunches, Leg raises

*PM*

*Shoulders*

Standing, w/ Barbell
(Power cleaned each set into press position)
95 x 20 Behind Neck Press
115 x 20 BNP
135 x 17 BNP
155 x 20 Press
175 x 14 Press
190 x 14 Press

*Power Cleans*
205 x 1
215 x 1
220 x 1 + 1 Push Press
*
Lateral Raises w/db*
25 x 25
25 x 30
40 x 15
*
Forward Raises w/db*
25 x 20
25 x 25
40 x 12

Finished with a Set of Push ups (90 reps)




Calories = 2933
Fat = 119 g
Carbs = 246 g
Protein = 300 g

Most of my carbs were consumed after that shoulder workout. Delts were screaming for glycogen replenishment.


----------



## SFW (Jun 3, 2013)

6/3



*Chest* (AM)

Flat olympic

225 x 25
245 x 18
265 x 13
275 x 11
280 x 10
295 x 6
305 x 5

Dips 

Bodyweight x 53
BW x 38
BW x 30
BW x 25

^ LOTS of stamina for lower weight/higher rep stuff. By the time i got to 300, everything felt like jupiter gravity or some shit. Rested and started my dips. Next chest session will be heavier, lower rep stuff.



*
Legs* (PM)

Squats 
225 x 20
295 x 16
345 x 12

Calves
Standing w/Barbell on back
345 x 13
345 x 22
345 x 25
Walking lunges w/DB
35 x 20 steps
45 x 20 steps

Had a very weak leg workout and Felt very distracted. Focus seemed down in the PM. May need to pick up some L-Theanine in bulk powder to add into my preworkout concoction. Had great luck with it in the past and ill probably give that a go, to improve focus. 


Calories = 2709
Fat 64.5
Carbs = 232
Protein = 302

Will be having a can of sardine before bed, so 2900, 74g/232g/327g


Right glute injection, 50 mgs Gen Shi Tren ace. Slight tickle/burn in chest after injection. Sensation radiated upward into my neck/jaw and ended up as an itchy sensation in my throat. 

PIP is nearly non existent with the Gen shi. The Roid Plus test e however, is slightly more pronounced, even after a couple of days. Its Still on the extreme low side compared to what im use to. Im fairly sure the minimal volume im injecting is playing a part in the lack of PIP, no doubt.

Woke up in the middle of the night last night feeling very hypo. Just an overall weakness, lethargy and breathing became rapid and shallow. Decided to wait it out instead of eating again. I may of overdid it on postworkout carbs yesterday and then had a massive blood sugar drop in the night. 

I hate that feeling. Even my hearing started to fade out and become tinny. Its Just a disgusting sensation. Noticed beads of sweat rolling down my lower back, which was very uncomfortable. Mixed with the cold AC air, it made for a miserable time. Finally motivated myself to get up and change, lowered the AC and crawled back into bed. 

Decided to eat all slow burning carbs today and avoided simple sugars and post workout english muffins, etc to see if that helps. (i did have 1 banana pre workout but that was the extent of it)

Maybe this plan will help me avoid feeling like im going into diabetic shock. Hope so.


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 4, 2013)

You don't find tren ruins your stamina?


----------



## SFW (Jun 4, 2013)

No. I find it has mild cns stimulating properties. not sure what the pathway is, maybe norepinephrine reuptake inhibition or something? Im sure you have Noticed the insomnia on it...so I believe it has adrenergic properties.

It absolutely reduces dopamine though, Hence the shittier mood and buildup of prolactin. Which is why i decided to use the bupropion for dopaminergic reuptake inhibition. 

But i always have decent stamina on tren. Plus the test always helps. and the coffee 


 As far as cardio training, sometimes i do feel shortness of breath. 



6/4 - 210 lbs

Rest Day.

Skipped injects today, doubling up tomorrow.

2470 calories
104 g Fat
153 g Carbs
339 g Protein

Kept carbs lower than allowed today. No real urges for them when i dont lift.

Will be preparing a Salmon/talapia/chicken/veggie/mushroom soup in the pre-dawn morning. Sounds weird but im going to flavor it Hot and sour style, with stevia, vinegar and dried chilis. Should take 5-10 mins to prepare and 20 mins to cook. That will sustain me for my PM meals. 

Going to just go with shakes/oats/almonds for my AM meals tomorrow.


----------



## OTG85 (Jun 5, 2013)

I went to buy bronkaid they said its banned for good


----------



## OTG85 (Jun 5, 2013)

I suppose sudafed has to much other bs in it?


----------



## SFW (Jun 6, 2013)

Its not banned. Walgreens has both bronkaid and primatene. Bronkaid was recalled because of a labeling error on the box. 

5/5

Back. 

Did 15 sets, my pad is in the car so ill be more specific tomorrow. And thats all, no other muscle groups.

Ate wayyy under 3k, fat was under 100, carbs around 170 and protein was over 300. Weight upon waking was 209. Have not seen the scale below 210 in a very long time and im pleased. 1 week pic updates coming shortly. The bupropion, as weak and shitty a stim as they come, has helped reduce my appetite. I sometimes combine 25mgs of ephed with 50 mgs bupropion, 200 mgs of caffeine, and its solid. 

Supps coming in the mail today, some ginseng, theanine, ginkgo, multis, etc. 

Will be experimenting with some propylhexedrine this weekend for assessment of weight loss properties. Comes otc marketed as benzedrex. Its a step above adderal as far as potency and its marketed as an obesity drug in europe. But its otc at the drug store so im going to see if it speeds up some thermogenesis.


----------



## SFW (Jun 6, 2013)

Making some baked apples stuffed with oatmeal, raisins and Agave nectar for post workout in the P.M.

 and baking up some meat/fish with fresh herbs. I'll bake up another LB of turkey chop meat later on and i should be good to go. 












From yesterdays back session...

*Yates row*
135 x 30
225 x 10
275 x 10
245 x 13

(I really love the yates row over the Bent over ones now. So much more lat isolation and the amount of weight you can pull is significantly higher, with less overall lumbar stress)



*Bent over rows*
225 x 11
235 x 10
245 x 11

*Single sided barbell rows w/one arm*
90 x 12
115 x 10
120 x 8

*Deadlift*
275 x 17
300 x 10

More *Yates* rowing...

225 x 12
230 x 9 

One set of *chin-ups*, bodyweight x 16
One set of wide *pull-up*s x 5 (felt something pull a bit, had to just end it there)

Still 209 this morn. Im sure ill be where i want to be in less than a month. Then its just a matter of the drugs hardening me up and giving me the look i want.


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 6, 2013)

I had to google 'yates row', but recognise them when I saw what they were. Got to say Im a fan as well for exactly the same reasons. Great control and contraction I can really feel through the lats.


----------



## SFW (Jun 7, 2013)

Yep, they are something i just recently started with and will continue with. The only thing to keep in mind while doing them is keep a closer grip than normal bent rows. A Closer grip brings in a full ROM with yates and allows you to squeeze lats properly.

I didnt workout yesterday. Only ate 2045 cals total (94g fat, 46g carbs and 236 prot) 

6/7 

Woke up today weighing 207 lbs. Appetite is still kinda meh and i probably ate half of what i normally eat by this time of the day. Not complaining about that though. My biggest foe to cutting is over eating. Still no urge for carbs at all. The only carbs i had today were post workout and i had to choke those down. 

Hit *Biceps* this morn. 12 sets. Light and pumpy.

95 x 10
95 x 13
95 x 20
115 x 118
115 x 20
135 x 16
135 x 14
145 x 11
125 x 10
115 x 16 Reverse Curls
125 x 13 Reverse
130 x 10 Reverse

Going to train Triceps and Traps shortly. I'll update my total cals this evening as well. I Plan on pinning pecs before bed. Im a bit overdue for my injects so ill probably be a bit heavy handed on dosage. 

Ill update pics tonight.


----------



## SFW (Jun 7, 2013)

6/7 (continued)

Wow. I ate much less than i thought after tallying totals.

Total cals = 1677
Fat = 57.5 g
Carbs = 184
Protein = 186

Carbed up a bit post workout. 

No appetite for solids. Going to have to slam a high cal/high protein smoothie and several fish oil caps. 

*
Triceps*

Skull Crushers
95 x 13
105 x 21
125 x 15
135 x 12
145 x 12
150 x 7

Overhead Ext's w/Barbell
95 x 15
100 x 15
110 x 10
130 x 8

*
Traps*

BB shrug
310 x 13
330 x 8
330 x 10
340 x 14 (straps)


Skipped Pec 'jects and hit glutes instead. My chest is not as dense as it use to be, im afraid i might stab my heart with a 5/8th at this point. I need to step up my leg training. More iso i guess....


----------



## SFW (Jun 7, 2013)

Any guesses at my Bodyfat?


----------



## dieseljimmy (Jun 7, 2013)

SFW said:


> Any guesses at my Bodyfat?



8-9


----------



## SFW (Jun 7, 2013)

You think? I honestly have no idea. If i cant get to 7-8% by the end of July, im quitting working out and starting up a crochet class. 

I'll take measurements this week and use an online calculator. Its not exact but should give me a clue.


----------



## dieseljimmy (Jun 7, 2013)

Yeah I bet your under 10 pounds away from being stone status...


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 7, 2013)

SFW said:


> Any guesses at my Bodyfat?



I've seen your abs moar chiselled before, so I'm guessing around 10%


----------



## SFW (Jun 8, 2013)

^ word. Im guessing 10. Abs are cloudy as fuck still. at 7% things will start popping.


----------



## SFW (Jun 8, 2013)

6/8 

208 lbs

AM = 25 mins stationary bike.


Total cals = 2495
Fat = 96g
Carbs = 212
Protein = 269

I will be having a whey shake before sleep bringing up protein totals to 325g and cals to around 2800

*
Deadlifts*

225 x 10
295 x 10
365 x 10
400 x 8
400 x 7

Squats, walking lunges and upper body calisthenics tomorrow. Possibly calves as well.

Food logs from 6/5 to 6/8 have been uploaded to my folder.


----------



## SFW (Jun 13, 2013)

Had to dig back in my pads for these updates...


*6/9*

Cardio. Stationary bike and i walked for 40 mins. No resistance training. although i planned on it 

Total cals = 2500, Fat g = 90, carbs g = 100, Protein = 283





*6/10*

*Squats*
135 x 20
225 x 20
295 x 13
345 x 11
365 x 10

*Shoulders*
Standing bb press
135x16
205x10
210x6
135x10 behind neck
185x8
155x16
25x20 lateral raise
25x20 LR
25x20 LR
25x20 LR
35x13 LR
25x20 Forward Raise
35x15 FR
170x13 behind neck
35x20 FR






*6/11*

Total cals = 3185, Fat g = 103, carbs g = 207, Protein g 359



*Chest*

Dips
Bodyweight x 20
BW x 30
BW x 30
45lbs x 30
90 x 20
90 x 23
BW x 40
90 x 20
100 x 19
BW x 22
50 push ups
50 push ups 
45 x 20
45 x 9

*Back*

135 x 20 yates
205 x 20 yates
225 x 18 yates
235 x 13 Bent over row
240 x 10 Bent over row
240 x 10 Bent over row
240 x 18 Yates






*6/12*
3200 cals (macros not calculated)
Fasted Cardio 30 mins
20 min walk

Abdominal work = 5 sets of leg raises, 4 sets of crunches



*6/13* 

*Biceps*
Olympic BB
135 x 8 
135 x 10
185 x 9
185 x 8
190 x 7


*Triceps*
Close grip warm up 135 x 30
135 x 10 Skull crushers
135 x 11 SC
155 x 7 SC
155 x 8 SC
160 x 6 SC


Power cleans and/or Hang cleans on the agenda for tonight. 

Current weight 207. Looking drier, leaner, more vascular. 2 more weeks until i start my winny. Im expecting good things from it. Still debating on dosages at this point.

I havent felt this good in a while. Back pain is non existent and my feet feel relatively pain free. Diet has been consistent, no slip ups, no excuses, no faultering. Will upload food logs to my folder tonight.


----------



## SFW (Jun 16, 2013)

_continue on 6/13_....

Didnt lift in the evening. Boner led me in other directions. I disgust myself.

Total cals = 3180
Fat = 85
Carbs = 220 
Protein = 275





*6/14*

Cals = a bit over 3k (macros logged but not calculated)

*Deadlifts*

320 x 9
370 x 11
400 x 10
425 x 7

Bought new straps. 21.5 inches and cotton. way better than the shorter, more expensive ones i had. 




*6/15*

Cals 3650 (macros not calculated)

*BB Shrugs *
320 x 20
370 x 22
400 x 20 

*Calves* w/BB (deadlifted the bar off the floor and held it mid thigh level. Each rep consisted of raising up on toes)

400 x 12
410 x 9
420 x 7
310 x 20

*Dips* (all bodyweight)

40
40
30
25
35


Been Drinking way too many shakes, eating twigs and berries. Ive eaten several lbs of undercooked beef today to compensate.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jun 16, 2013)

I would have guessed 11 or 12...hawt pics


----------



## CG (Jun 17, 2013)

Nice


----------



## SFW (Jun 20, 2013)

*6/16*

Total calories = 3570
Fat = 135 g
Carbs = 252
Protein = 421

*Shoulders*
Standing Press (Each set was power cleaned into press position)
160x17
170x16
175x10
185x8
190x8
205x6
215x5
225x4 
230x3 (this pleased me. Im happy to maintain some of my winter strength still)

Lateral raises
35x20
45x12





*6/17*

Total calories = 3200
Fat = 102
Carbs = 275 
Protein = 371
*
Squats*

135 x 20
225 x 20
345 x 10
400 x 5
295 x 12


*Back*

Yates rows

135 x 26 
185 x 25
205 x 20
225 x 12
235 x 13
240 x 12
240 x 12
240 x 9
Finished with some bodyweight chin ups. Mostly to just hang and stretch out my back.


*6/18*

Total calories = 3900 
Fat = 106
Carbs = 220
Protein = 394


*Chest*

Dips
45lbs x 23
45 x 30
90 x 20
110 x 13
130 x 12
Bodyweight x 30

*Weighted push ups* (w/150 lb fatty girl on my back)

x 16
x 12
x 9



*
Biceps w/BB*

135 x 10
135 x 11
135 x 10 reverse
135 x 12 reverse
135 x 10 reverse
135 x 12
135 x 12 reverse
135 x 12
135 x 11
135 x 13 reverse 
135 x 12





*
6/19*

Total calories = 3500 
Fat = 128
Carbs = 205
Protein = 335

*
Deadlifts*

225 x 15
295 x 10 (conserving energy here...)
345 x 10 (still conserving...)
365 x 16 *PR* (with straps, but still very happy)
400 x 11

I'm Quite pleased with the gears so far. Sweating and insomnia in full effect. Changing my shirt two, sometimes three times a night. Alternating between waking up on fire and waking up ice cold w/tremors. I love/hate tren. 

Updated pics coming.


----------



## SFW (Jun 20, 2013)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> I would have guessed 11 or 12...hawt pics


----------



## _LG_ (Jun 21, 2013)

SFW fuck you for making me feel small and unjerked


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 21, 2013)

Your volume blows my fkg mind bro. 

How the fk do you manage it without lactic acid exploding your muscles? 

Is it something you've worked on, like an endurance runner would?


----------



## boxcar96 (Jun 25, 2013)

SFW you said you were using letro but didnt see dosage? Just curious because i am taking it as well


----------



## CG (Jun 27, 2013)

boxcar96 said:


> SFW you said you were using letro but didnt see dosage? Just curious because i am taking it as well



He's running .625 eod


----------



## SFW (Jul 2, 2013)

Well, well, Look what the cat dragged in. 

First, I'm out of tren. I was only given two 5ml vials of 100mg/ml of Gen shi Tren ace. So the 10ml's is now finito. I managed to stretch it a month, which was very conservative of me.

But still, very generous of SteelGear.com to sponsor me. Gen shi is good tren, let me just say. Between the wild dreams and profuse sweating, it was a very intense ride even at minimal dosages.

Well, Its July. So its Time to start the winny i was sponsored with. (I'll be stacking with the remaining Roid Plus Test e, of course...Which i might mention is doing its job)

Now back to the winny....These tabs are kinda weird...Tiny, No markings or lines/perforations, and rounded. Not flat like other tabs ive seen. Also, No indication of Lab brand since they were in a small plastic baggie. Therefore, i cannot tell you what brand of winstrol they are. Sorry 

 I asked via PM several times what brand and what dose....but my only response was "10 mgs" and "gears get you jerked" which i suppose was of slight help. So, ill just leave it at that, i guess. I dont want to pester or become a nuisance to anyone. 
*
Dosing protocol:* Im going to start lowish and acclimate up to a respectable, yet conservative dosage. :jewish:

Current weight is up a bit. Dropped down to 207 (got cocky) and now im back up to 211. Sooo, im basically back where i started i guess. 

Had a few cheat days ill admit...and an epigastric Hernia situation which the docs will be monitoring. But its incarcerated and not strangulated. So im not in any life threatening danger. Just a dull ache and i feel like my stomach is going to rip open during heavier lifts. And a bulge that seems to be getting worse. But other than that, i am OK and pushing forward. Surgery is imminent though  





******************************************************************************




The order of my update is Bass ackwards, with more recent dates at the top. Bear with me though.... 



*7/2*

(Cals not fully compiled yet....)
*
Chest*
dips 

Bodyweight x 30
BW x 30
45 lbs x 20
45 x 20
80 x 20
80 x 16
80 x 17
80 x 10
80 x 12
BW x 19

Wide pushups 45 x 40 x 30 x 20 x 10

I May hit biceps tonight. not 100% sure.





*7/1
*
Cals = 3250
Macros not calc'd

*Legs*
Walking Lunges 
95 x 20 steps
105  20 steps
140 x 20 steps + 20 back squats (non stop)
140 x 17 front squats + 8 walking lunges 8 steps
Hexbar deads
225 x 20

*
Triceps*
95 x 8
95 x 15
105 x 15
115 x 14
125 x 12
130 x 10
130 x 8
Kick backs
35 x 10
35 x 10
Decline Push ups x 80 x 75




*6/30*

5250 cals
Macros not calc'd
*
Shoulders*
135 x 16
135 x 15 (behind neck)
145 x 15
150 x 15
155 x 15
160 x 14
170 x 12
190 x 10
25 x 20 (lateral w/focus on rear delt)
45 x 12 (lateral)
*
Biceps*

135 x 10
135 x 12
145 x 11
150 x 10
150 x 9
35 x 25 (db)




*6/29*

4200 cals
Macros not calc'd
*
Deads*

225 x 8
295 x 6
365 x 5
400 x 11
440 x 4
345 x 8
*
Shrugs* 400 x 16






*6/28*

4k
Macros not calculated

Incline treadmill walking 25 mins

No resistance training

*

6/27*

Cals = 3310
Fat = 155
Carbs = 177
Protein = 314
*
Back*
Bent over rows
145 x 20
215 x 20
220 x 22
220 x 12
220 x 14
310 x 5 (yates)

*Close grip chin ups* x 16 x 12 x 9

*Calves*
Standing w/BB
220 x 26
220 x 25
310 x 20
310 x 28

*Decline Push ups*
75
70 
60




*
6/26
*
cals = 2670
Fat = 87
Carbs = 206
Protein = 317
*
Walking Lunges*
95 x 20 steps
115 x 20 steps
135 x 20 steps
145 x 15 front squats
140 x 18 steps + 18 back squats (No pause)
185 x 17 steps + 13 back squats (no pause)

*Biceps w/bb*
95 x 20
95 x 20
95 x 21
115 x 17
145 x 11

One armed olympic barbell curls (just the 45 lb bar) x 14 x 12 x 10 x 5 
(takes lots of stabilizing and strict form balance)
*
Reverse cable curls w/ a lat bar*
120 x 10
130 x 13

*
6/25 
*
Cals = 3240
Fat = 132
carbs = 190
Protein = 380

No resistance training
30 Mins cardio on Stationary bike
*
6/24*

Cals = 2965
Fat = 88
carbs = 214
Protein = 309

*Chest *
Flat bench
135 x 20 warmup
225 x 15
275 x 10
295 x 8
315 x 6
*Pushups* x 30 x 40 x 50 x 45




*6/23*

Diet info unavailable but under 3500

*
Deads*
225 x 10
295 x 10
365 x 10
400 x 11
440 x 6

*Shoulders* *+ full body movement*

135 x 1 Power clean (warming up)
185 x 1 Power clean
225 x 1 Power clean
235 x 1 Power clean + 4 Presses
225 x 1 Power clean + 4 Presses

135 x 20 Hang cleans
185 x 10 Hang cleans

205 x 1 powerclean + 6 presses

185 x 10 Power cleans
135 x 26 presses












Hopefully with the Winny and some willpower to stay @ 3k cals, i'll show decent improvements. If not, then please neg me into the red and/or Ban me.


----------



## theCaptn' (Jul 2, 2013)

Gears do get you jacked!


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jul 2, 2013)

I am starting to get thos upper pec veins...but I still look like shit...why cant I be like  sfw !


----------



## CG (Jul 2, 2013)

Dat volume doe


----------



## SFW (Jul 4, 2013)

Sorry for the sauseeege shot.  Its just the base but still, my apologies. Cant seem to edit my posts.....not sure why? 

My elbows ache already, i guess its the winny. May have to drop the letro out and just go with something milder. Feels like shards of glass in there. Almost cant sleep from the pain. Training them is going to be murder but they arent on the agenda anytime soon. Was thinking of elbow wraps or something, ill need to check CVS once im there later.

Picking up a few more tubes of Benzedrex and ephedrine today so i can drop more fat.

*7/3*

No training, cals exceeded 5k. I promise myself after today to get back on track and stop fucking around.


----------



## CG (Jul 4, 2013)

Shadow lol


----------



## D-Lats (Jul 4, 2013)

I run ECA daily it's a great fat burner. Also try and get your hands on some digestive enzymes. You can consume more cals while keeping the fat down. It's worked wonders for me bro. Looking extremely jacked and very Jewish!


----------



## SFW (Jul 4, 2013)

theCaptn' said:


> Your volume blows my fkg mind bro.
> 
> How the fk do you manage it without lactic acid exploding your muscles?
> 
> Is it something you've worked on, like an endurance runner would?



Sorry i missed this. I believe my high anaerobic threshold is part conditioning and due to the fact im using mega doses of creatine. I'm easily using 35-45 grams a day, honestly. 

And from what i understand about the conditioning aspect of the higher threshold, the better you are conditioned, the less glucose you need to burn and thus less lactic acid build up have.


----------



## SFW (Jul 4, 2013)

D-Lats said:


> I run ECA daily it's a great fat burner. Also try and get your hands on some digestive enzymes. You can consume more cals while keeping the fat down. It's worked wonders for me bro. Looking extremely jacked and very Jewish!



That papaya stuff? I may need to get some.


----------



## SFW (Jul 4, 2013)

Cgrant said:


> He's running .625 eod



You are correct. However i may need to switch AI's on this winny, due to excessive joint discomfort.


----------



## theCaptn' (Jul 5, 2013)

SFW said:


> Sorry i missed this. I believe my high anaerobic threshold is part conditioning and due to the fact im using mega doses of creatine. I'm easily using 35-45 grams a day, honestly.
> 
> And from what i understand about the conditioning aspect of the higher threshold, the better you are conditioned, the less glucose you need to burn and thus less lactic acid build up have.



Interesting. Sweet cawk btw


----------



## D-Lats (Jul 5, 2013)

SFW said:


> That papaya stuff? I may need to get some.


The ones I'm using come from a health food store. I'm not sure there papaya but there called super enzymes by the company NOW. There cheap as shit. I've been spreading the word on these to everyone lol!


----------



## SFW (Jul 5, 2013)

Im a big fan of NOW. Ill order it on amazon and give it a whirl. 

Hit up walgreens and Just picked up some hawthorn, green tea extract and garlic. Bp monitor came today from amazon and im 120/80 with a resting hr of 70. Not bad. Its a wrist monitor. Pretty cheap and good to know on a daily basis where im at. I wonder what it will be on a 24 hr propylhexedrine bender? Hmmm.

Between the support supps i mentioned, plus the theanine, the ginkgo and low dose cialis too, i should be ok. I have a script diuretic on hand just in case as well. I used it once in the winter for a couple of days but i got very dizzy. But its good to have just in case.


----------



## SFW (Jul 5, 2013)

*7/4
*
Total cals = 2650

*Deadlifts*
225 x 20
295 x 10
345 x 10
385 x 10
420 x 6

*Biceps*
25 x 30 (DB)
25 x 20 (DB)
35 x 15 (DB)
35 x 18 (DB)
50 x 12 (hammers)

135 x 10 
155 x 9 
165 x 8
170 x 9
95 x 17 (reverse grip)
115 x 14 (reverse)
125 x 12 (reverse)

*7/5*

Total cals = 1545. will have 1 more whey shake before bed (+150 cals) but im Not eating until the morn. 

30 minutes of stationary bike. Various abdominal exercises, including crunches and flutter kicks. No resistance training.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jul 5, 2013)

strong dude


----------



## SheriV (Jul 6, 2013)

I only looked at this because I understood there was some italian sauseege in it


----------



## SFW (Jul 7, 2013)

*7/6*

Total Cals = 3200

Ate nothing but smoothies and 2% cottage cheese with bananas/ground flax seeds and almonds.

*
Calisthenics*

650 *push ups* divided in 8 sets with various hand widths (100, 80, 80, 80, 80, 80, 80, 70)
*
Chin ups* = 24, 18, 15, 12, 12

3 sets of *Crunches* to failure. 

Cardio = Walked briskly for 25-30 mins with my fat dog in the heat.




BP is good this morn. Pulse is high though. meh.

Just ate a big bowl of shrimps and beef sauteed in coconut oil with cayenne. Time to lift now.


----------



## theCaptn' (Jul 7, 2013)

You ever taken your temp with a rectal thermometer? It's the latest fashion in Milan


----------



## dsc123 (Jul 7, 2013)

sheriv said:


> i only looked at this because i understood there was some italian sauseege in it



x2


----------



## SFW (Jul 8, 2013)

Lol 

*7/7*

Total cals = 4650 : ( 

*Back* (Yates)
170 x 20
190 x 20
205 x 23
225 x 14
245 x 12
255 x 12
265 x 9
285 x 8

*Shrugs*
355 x 17
375 x 19
285 x 20
*
Calves*
285 x 15
305 x 20
310 x 20
345 x 13
355 x 12

*7/8*

Total cals thus far = 2700 and still famished. I may need to just go to bed early to avoid eating. Lame i know...but it works.
*
Hang cleans*
135 x 17
155 x 10
185 x 8

*Hang, Clean, press*
155 x 9
165 x 7
170 x 7

*Power Cleans*
185 x 8
205 x 5

*Standing press*
185 x 12
*
Upright rows*
135 x 14

*Behind Neck press*
135 x 16
*
Fwd bb raise*
135 x 11 (momentum) 

Forearms and traps feel murdered. Pretty much 2 days in a row for traps. 

I feel shakey. Maybe i have the onset of parkinsons or something? Diabetic shock? No idea. But i wont stop until small children are pointing at my freaky striations and veins and people are crossing the street to avoid me. 

Gears!


----------



## SFW (Jul 8, 2013)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> strong dude



All drugs. And synthol.


----------



## SFW (Jul 8, 2013)

theCaptn' said:


> You ever taken your temp with a rectal thermometer?



Yes, i use coconut oil for a touchably soft anus.


----------



## OTG85 (Jul 12, 2013)

I want to know more about your chest routine.All I have seen you log was a little bit of bench,dips and push-ups .Looking great tho!


----------



## SFW (Jul 14, 2013)

The order of the updates are backwards, latest to oldest. Just FYI.


Currently only using a pathetic 250 mgs/wk of Test e and an EXTREMELY low dose of winny. (30 mgs)

Not sure why, but i feel very annoyed. Could be the winny freeing up my test. Or it could be lack of gears. Either way, i want to kick someone in their ribs and push them down a flight of steps.

I'm Experiencing pumps as well. In my hammies and neck, down my rear traps. Not sure if its the winny but i havent had pumps since my tbol cycle in the winter. Im already using taurine and drinking water, consuming potassium etc. So whatever.

Back to the winny: You may be wondering wtf is the point of running 30 mgs of winny? Well, i ask myself that same question. But, If i were to run 50 mgs ed, i would only have enough for 25 days or so. So, im being very conservative here. The good news is, im freeing up some test by blocking SHBG, which winny does so well. Or so i read on paper. 


Hopefully Kfredrik will allow me to run a full cycle with actual men's dosages soon....

I do like the gears, they are quality. I just need Moar of them is all. 


Anyway, current weight 211.5 after an 8 hr fast (sleep) and post morning pee-pee. 





*
7/14*

Total cals = 2800, will be eating another 500-600 cal meal before sleep.

135 x 1 power clean
205 x power clean
205 x 9 press
205 x 7 press
25 x 20 lateral
25 x 23 fwd raise
135 x 20 behind neck press
135 x 13 upright row
35 x 12 fwd raise
155  19 press
155 x 11 hang cleans
165 x 13 behind neck press
25 x 20 lateral
25 x 23 fwd raise
165 x 13 press

135 x 16 hang cleans
135 x 13 hang cleans
145 x 12 hang cleans
95 x 20 hang clean press
95 x 17 hang clean press
95 x 14 hang clean press



*7/13*
Total cals = 4k
No training. Fasted AM cardio = Stationary bike = 20. 



*
7/12*

Cals 3750

*Biceps* w/olympic BB

95 x 20
115 x 18
135 x 12
145 x 10
150 x 10
165 x 10
205 x 5 

*Calves*, standing w/BB

165 x 35
205 x 30
220 x 25
220 x 30

*Deadlifts*

220 x 20
220 x 28 Sumo
220 x 24






7/11

Cals 3450

No resistance Training, No cardio, Rest






*
7/10*

Cals 3500

*Lunges*
95 x 23 steps
115 x 20
135 x 20
145 x 20
150 x 25
*
Chest dips*
Bodyweight x 40
BW x 40
45 lbs x 25
90 lbs x 19
110 x 11
130 x 10
135 x 8
140 x 6
BW x 30

*Decline Pushups*
40, 30, 20, 10, 30, 15






*7/9*

Cals 3490
Stationary bike = 20

*Triceps*
95 x 8 Skull crushers (warm up)
95 x 10 Overhead Ext w/BB
95 x 13 OH
105 x 11 OH
115 x 14 Skulls
125 x 12 Skulls
135 x 11 Skulls
145 x 8 Skulls
150 x 6 Skulls
35 x 16 Kick backs


----------



## SFW (Jul 14, 2013)

ontopthegame85 said:


> I want to know more about your chest routine.All I have seen you log was a little bit of bench,dips and push-ups .Looking great tho!



i stopped benching almost entirely. and havent squatted heavy in a while. I Wanted to switch it up to dips/lunges. but im bringing heavy squats back and flat bench will be a part of my routine again. 

My chest routine now is mostly weighted dips, decline pushes, weighted pushes and the occasional session of floor presses.


----------



## D-Lats (Jul 14, 2013)

What's the reason for the change? My shoulders are fucked. I can barely push my own body weight. I'm in need of an effective alternative.


----------



## Ryano (Jul 17, 2013)

Very helpful log, thanks for posting this bro.


----------



## dsc123 (Jul 26, 2013)

Any more updates or sausage pics?


----------



## Drew83 (Sep 6, 2013)

SFW, any updates with the cut?


----------



## theCaptn' (Sep 6, 2013)

Not on this log - he's got another one going


----------



## Jternes90 (Oct 28, 2013)

Great log! Good work man.


----------

